# OMG whats this now..



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Today I was looking around the tank to see how the fish looked and stuff..
When I noticed a little black snail looking thing/parasite.

What the hell are these, I think I saw a "post" of someone mentioning these things.

Any info?

it looked like a very tiny snail/slug, it was stuck to the glass. 
So i scooped it out, and killed it. I only had one of them.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Do you have live plants??? if so they probably came from them....I think they are just snails........take them out...when I get New plants sometimes they have them so i just wash the plants with water and make sure nothing is on them before I put them in my tank


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

did you buy any real plants? The majority of snails found in people's tanks comes from plants bought at the fish store.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes I have a few new live plants..
Damm it - I should of cleaned them and took them out of the 
plastic grow buckets.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> Yes I have a few new live plants..
> Damm it - I should of cleaned them and took them out of the
> plastic grow buckets.










There is the answer to your problems........ :smile:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

snails suck imo


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Here sh*t, i found another snail.

The little bastage was sticking to my side of the tank... i hope there isnt more to come :sad: Man they making me itchy hehehe...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Add a clown in you tank and you will get rid of the snail in no time!!!!!









It works for me....

Jim


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

snails eats algaes and anything green.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Samething happened to me a week ago. I clean the plants as well as I could but a few weeks later the little bastards were everywhere. I just picked each one out of the tank one by one. I think I got them all.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Heh hope that dont happen to me









I havent seen anymore. Yet. Hehe..

(goes looking..)

Husky.. If i add a clown they will eat it. No?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I got snails like that before from buying feeders at a LFS. Was happy to get a free snail not knowing they'd multiply 10x an hr. Before you know it, it was a problem case. If you want to control, i suggest you use cucumber or apples. But if you do want to get rid of them completely, use Sail-icide or Snail-away.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

I had a woeful snail problem as well, no live plants or anything so i don't have a clue how they got in there, anyways i was spending a bit of time everyday crushing them on the glass...no luck though, every morning i'd wake up to loads of them all over the place, soultion came when i wasn't looking for it though I added 2 new plecos to keep george company and between the three of them the snail problem seems to have vanished, I didn't even know they'd eat them. they might just be knocking them to the substrate and the ps' might be picking them up from there...who knows...who cares, no more snails !


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

yea i gave up on the snails....i just let'em roam free. they are kinda Go0Fy


----------

